

Proper engineering blog: Iron Dome (Israel's rocket defense system) - urish
http://hemiposterical.blogspot.co.il/2012/11/proper-engineering-iron-dome.html

======
dragonbonheur
Is this some kind of propaganda meant to appease us geeks?

